# Coenaho B Cccp



## Lazarina Silla (Aug 21, 2010)

Coenaho B CCCP ladies gold watch bought at an estate sale. Is there a value to this watch and please tell me anything about this watch maker. Thank you.


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

"Ð¡Ð"Ð•Ð›ÐÐÐž Ð' Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð " - "sdelano veh ess-ess-ess-air" literally means "Made in USSR" :rofl2:

price it by looking on ebay, but don't get your hopes up


----------



## Lazarina Silla (Aug 21, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> "Ð¡Ð"Ð•Ð›ÐÐÐž Ð' Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð " - "sdelano veh ess-ess-ess-air" literally means "Made in USSR" :rofl2:
> 
> price it by looking on ebay, but don't get your hopes up


----------

